# DasBoSchitt - The Tale of Dirty Renamon



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWJTC6MJmw
Just as a background if your too lazy to read the dsicription,
this user was tagged and made a video that had 5 facts about him Fact 1 was:
"I DO NOT HATE FURRIES
Just Renamon "

And his newest Gmod idiot box episode contained Renamon as a character in it.

The video i have linked is a response to some e-mail he had gotten asking him to stop poking fun at Renamon but primaraly a responce to 1 e-mail is spasific:
"Hello there DasBoSchitt.
I just wanted to inform you that I watch all of your videos, and I love all of them; while some are less funny and humorous than others, they all seem to play out well and fair on my end. While I cannot deny that I am a loyal subscriber to your channel and your "Garry's Mod Idiot Box" series is a brilliant video collection, I have some problems with your work. Now that I've gotten past all the sucking up and admittance of my love for your videos, it's time I presented this "problem" to you. The whole situation about you not hating furries, yet hating Renamon, is a paradox; by stating your hatred for Renamon in the "Tagged" video, you have also state a vulgar abhorrence for furries as well. Me and a collection of furry enthusiasts have agreed that it would be in our best interests if we asked you to cease and desist the use of Renamon in your videos, unless it is in a positive demeanor. 

While I cannot deny that Renamon IS a child's film star, we all love and respect her as if she were a real, living and breathing person. Back when I presented this issue to my group, they were all completely unaware that you had ever posted anything harmful to the name of Renamon, and did not believe me at first; so I provided them the video as evidence; they were amazed at the result. As further support, we've contacted other furry support groups (Specifically Renamon based) and asked them for their advice and they fell in line with me, and my organization's thoughts and concerns. Anyway, the point is, a lot of people don't want you downsizing the name of Renamon. If you would be so kind as to stop posting videos with bad things concerning Renamon, we would be greatly appreciative. "

ARE YOU PEOPLE FUCKING RETARDED?!?!?!?
I IN NO WAY AGREE WITH THE QUOTE AND I NEVER SAID I DID, I MADE THIS THREAD TO POKE FUN AT HIM. (him as in the guy who sent the e-mail, not dasboschitt....


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont know what to feel.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 5, 2010)

Are you fucking serious? It's a goddamn cartoon character. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 5, 2010)

Supreme ultimate fail.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 5, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Are you fucking serious? It's a goddamn cartoon character. Get the fuck over it.


Actually lol edit, I didn't even read the OP. HAHAHAHAHA.

Totally this comment right here.


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

Funny guy.


----------



## Vinzin (Mar 5, 2010)

Every character I've seen on his series has been either blown up or mutilated in some comedic fashion, whomever sent those PM's needs to learn to have fun and/or take a joke.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

Saw that this morning. And this morning was yesterday as A NEW MORNNING COMES IN TWO HOURS.
It wasn't too much of a win.
Because he reminded furries.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2010)

What the fuck.

Renamon's a fucking cumdumpster anyway. >:V

I like the Idiot Box series.  Hilarious shit.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 6, 2010)

Renamon sucks.
Dasboschitt win his Gmod idiot box. You fail with this thread. Now take your coat and leave. And don't come back again.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

Everyone give DasBoSchitt props in the Comments on that vid, dammit.  He deserves props.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 6, 2010)

Renamon sucks, and she's fictional.  Grow a spine.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 6, 2010)

OP...

Nevermind.


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> Renamon's a fucking cumdumpster anyway. >:V
> 
> I like the Idiot Box series.  Hilarious shit.



^
Idiot boxes are hilarious, I don't see why stupid people like this get all butthurt over jokes.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 6, 2010)

I wanted this to be link of the day, ironically. I saw it last night. DasBoSchitt makes awesome stuff.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

hey op, 
oh wait you probably went on the exile anyway :V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Are you fucking serious? It's a goddamn cartoon character. Get the fuck over it.


^This!


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh god check out the LOTD, go dragoneer!


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 7, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> THIS IS A CAPITAL OFFENSE TO THE ALREADY SEXUALIZED REPUTATION OF A FICTIONAL TRANSGENDERABLE DIGIMON



You know you can just fucking change Renamon around with Sonic and it'll just be as much of a lost cause. Renamon doesn't make up the whole of Islam, figuratively speaking.

Now go home and tell those offended Renamon pornbags to learn what crude humor is, and also tell them not to misconstrue so wildly. They - and probably you included - should know better than to act like Twitards.

PS: I should sue you, OP, for bringing false libel to this forum.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

Transgenderable=Renamon?

Are you kidding?


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Transgenderable=Renamon?
> 
> Are you kidding?



When a character looks unisex enough for people to confuse her gender that many times, you know she's transgenderable.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

kitetsu said:


> When a character looks unisex enough for people to confuse her gender that many times, you know she's transgenderable.


Fuck, When I was 11 I knew she was a female.

She's like Samus, Sypha, Naoto, etc.

She's a cold/very bitter woman who secretly love romance.

And sometime she might have big boobs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fuck, When I was 11 I knew she was a female.
> 
> She's like Samus, Sypha, Naoto, etc.
> 
> ...


then that German Renamon has a deep voice for a fem :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> then that German Renamon has a deep voice for a fem :V


 Butch Renamon?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Butch Renamon?


probably, just something you can always over look


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Pfft... Getting upset over Renamon being a pornstar? What about Winnie and the Pooh porn? My God...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

ive always hated pooh... so idc
I think DasBoSchitt is hillarious and the Renamon thing is no exception!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWJTC6MJmw
> Just as a background if your too lazy to read the dsicription,
> this user was tagged and made a video that had 5 facts about him Fact 1 was:
> "I DO NOT HATE FURRIES
> ...


You know you people are either really fucking stupid, cant read, or are just trolls because i in no way said my views on this article, the thing above is a fucking quote from the videos description that why it is in quotation marks. so please before you say

"Now go home and tell those offended Renamon pornbags to learn what crude humor is, and also tell them not to misconstrue so wildly. They - and probably you included - should know better than to act like Twitards.

PS: I should sue you, OP, for bringing false libel to this forum. "

(FYI THE ABOVE IS A QUOTE THATS WHY IT HAS QUOTATION MARKS, I FEEL THIS NEED POINTING OUT)
Learn to read.


----------



## LuffyDX (Mar 9, 2010)

Why poke fun at him? He's a good guy with great talents it's kinda pathetic to go bat shit crazy because he was having a joke. God your the reason people hate furries.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2010)

I laughed really hard at this movie xD

Altho I like renamon, but those angry pms are just ridiculous and makes me facepalm bigtime, it's a cartoon character COMEON :/


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 9, 2010)

LuffyDX said:


> Why poke fun at him? He's a good guy with great talents it's kinda pathetic to go bat shit crazy because he was having a joke. God your the reason people hate furries.


I mean the guy who send the e-mail not dasboschitt i love dasboschitt i subed to him like 5 months ago... and this video was probably the best he has ever made THATS WHY I POSTED IT......


----------

